
Show HN: Categorised Twitter Threads (400+) - iankit17
https://awesomethread.com
======
iankit17
I love reading twitter threads and find it to be a great source of
information. Yeah finding twitter threads are hard. I do it manually so I can
categorise it.

~~~
persona
Finding good threads are hard. :) A quick “unroll” or “thread” search will
uncover thousands of threads every day...

------
iankit17
Can anyone help me with finding more twitter threads?

------
hayslww
Do you find twitter threads useful? It's a real pain to find good ones.

